# Becoming a Building Inspector



## rmu (Jan 1, 2009)

I am a Structural Engineer with PE license with experience in building design through large A&amp;E firms. I started looking into buying a house, and realized that the field of building/house inspection could be an interesting (and profitable) business to dabble in.

Does anyone have any insights into this field that he/she could share with me? I think that every state is probably different, but what is the registration/licensing process for a building inspector? How can one get experience in this field, and how can one attract business? I suppose that building inspectors also need to have some type of insurance, right?


----------



## MA_PE (Jan 1, 2009)

you are answering a lot of your own questions. You are correct that the licensing requirements vary from state to state (just like PEs). I recommend that you search your state boards for the specific requirements. I looked at MA and the requirements are fairly extensive and inspectors are required to carry I believe ~250k insurance. Typical inspections fees are like $500. Seems like a lot of liability for a small fee, but then again MA is known for its "liberal" policies.


----------



## DVINNY (Jan 2, 2009)

MA_PE said:


> Seems like a lot of liability for a small fee,


I talked to one I know once, and this is what he stressed about it.

Too many sue happy people that think a house inspection equals a house warranty and quarantee from that inspector.


----------



## IlPadrino (Jan 2, 2009)

DVINNY said:


> I talked to one I know once, and this is what he stressed about it.


The last one I did (received!) had all kinds of language that said there's no guarantee whatsoever. I wonder if anyone knows the details of a lawsuit... how could you make a $250,000 error on most houses?


----------



## IlPadrino (Jan 2, 2009)

rmu said:


> I am a Structural Engineer with PE license with experience in building design through large A&amp;E firms. I started looking into buying a house, and realized that the field of building/house inspection could be an interesting (and profitable) business to dabble in.
> Does anyone have any insights into this field that he/she could share with me? I think that every state is probably different, but what is the registration/licensing process for a building inspector? How can one get experience in this field, and how can one attract business? I suppose that building inspectors also need to have some type of insurance, right?


You should do a search of the board...

http://engineerboards.com/index.php?showtopic=6218

http://engineerboards.com/index.php?showtopic=4881

http://engineerboards.com/index.php?showtopic=1679

This has been discussed a bit in the past.


----------



## krenim (Jan 3, 2009)

We interviewed an engineer at my work that had been doing building inspections. I asked him a few questions about it. The short story was that people didn't want to pay for a PE to do it.


----------

